# A mob of mousies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Most, if not all, of these are tri carriers. They are from two litters off of Adamant and two of his girls from the pairing of himself and Shirley. I have the older girls from the first litters and the whole shebang of little ones from the second litters. The little ones are one month old. I only got three shots as my camera batteries wore out. Many of them are at some other corner of the tank, waiting for The Hand to come take them away to some other quarters as this tank is getting crowded as the littler ones grow.


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

gorgeous markings on them


----------

